# I-Pad 2



## SolaSaint (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm considering purchasing an I-Pad, any words of caution or encouragement? Should I wait until the price drops or will it. Since many look-a-likes are coming out, do any of them equal the I-Pad? Thanks for responses.


----------



## JoannaV (Aug 13, 2011)

Depends what you want from it... My FIL bought my MIL an Acer Iconia Tab after we'd researched it a little. They all have different advantages. Personally I'm the type to put off these kinds of purchases as long as possible, and my feeling is that the "look-a-likes" will get better every month. But maybe an iPad now is what you need  Be good if you can try out some different ones.


----------



## SolaSaint (Aug 13, 2011)

I want a product that will play videos, music and surf the web. I hear the I-Pad has the best Aps in the business. My daughter bought an I-Touch a few years ago and I loved it except for the tiny screen. I said then "why doesn't Apple make a pad", and now thaey have. I because I don't need don't 3G because I don't want the high monthly charges. I am worried because I have a two year old in the house. I think I'll wait until Christmas to see if there are any deals then. I'll settle for my laptop until then.


----------



## JoannaV (Aug 13, 2011)

Apple still has the best selection of apps around, but Android's market is growing and is certainly sufficient, generally. I guess you will want to compare the sound and picture quality of different models. Some tablets have larger screens than the iPad, which could be a plus unless you want the smallest/most carryable one. Course, the iPad can't do Flash which may impede your web surfing, depending on what exactly you're doing. That's not a major issue though unless the one thing you need to do involves it.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 13, 2011)

If you don't need it to take pictures or to do web chat then an Ipad is just fine. I thoroughly enjoy mine.


----------



## NB3K (Aug 13, 2011)

Well if you wait to get your I-pad 2, than you will be kicking yourself when a few months later the I-pad 3 is out. This is what happened to me. I bought the I-pad 1st gen and three days later the 2nd gen came out for the same price. I was madddddddddddd.

But the first generation does everything that I need it to do. (being able to carry my library around)


----------



## SolaSaint (Aug 13, 2011)

Jason,

When you say library, what do you use a Kindle app? I do want to be able to use it as a reader.


----------



## NB3K (Aug 13, 2011)

SolaSaint said:


> Jason,
> 
> When you say library, what do you use a Kindle app? I do want to be able to use it as a reader.



I use Kindle app, Ibooks, and Google books on my Ipad and it is great!


----------



## NB3K (Aug 13, 2011)

Here is my Kindle library. This is not everything I have. I have hundreds of books in print format, it's just nice to have this at your disposal in the pulpit. And it will grow!!!





> St. Chrysostom: Homilies on the Gospel of Saint Matthew	Chrysostom, St
> Fox's Book of MartyrsOr A History of the Lives, Sufferings, and TriumphantDeaths of the Primitive Protestant Martyrs	Foxe, John
> The Works of John Knox, Vol. 1 (of 6)	Knox, John
> John Knox and the Reformation	Lang, Andrew
> ...


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Aug 13, 2011)

I would forgo the iPad 2 and purchase the original iPad. Apple saw that many people would be willing to upgrade to a newer edition just because it's got a sign saying "NEW" next to it, so they rushed the next version out.

There are so few benefits to the new version in comparison to the original that it isn't worth getting for now.


----------



## jfschultz (Aug 14, 2011)

SolaSaint said:


> Should I wait until the price drops or will it.



Apple keeps a tight control on the price. About the only variation is to line up with the store's policy on whether the price ends in .00 or .99. There will be a large drop in price when it becomes the remaining stock of the discontinued version. So the price of the iPad-2 will drop with the introduction of the iPad-3.

One nice thing about the Apple Store is that if you buy one of the computers (including the small iSomthing) within a couple of weeks of the introduction of the updated version, they will give you a store credit (gift card) for the difference between the new price and the remaining stock price.


----------



## SolaSaint (Aug 14, 2011)

I couldn't find the original I-Pad for sale? Is this something I would need to find on ebay?


----------



## NB3K (Aug 14, 2011)

Here is the link for a new Ipad on Amazon


----------



## SolaSaint (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice, they had one listed for $524 that was a 64GB. Better than 699 for an I-Pad 2, as long as they perform the same.


----------

